# Planning for STARR Procedure. Any suggestions?



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

I got another defecogram and the report was rectal desent of 5.1 cms, rectal intussusception along with mild mucosal prolapse.

I went to a different colorectal surgeon and has taken his opinion. He said surgery might not help me but still if i insist he will perform the surgery.

What do you guys think? Are there any cases where STARR helped LG?


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

I'm sure i've read some cases of the STARR procedure being the best one for internal intussusception but can't remember if there was odor involved with it. My opinion is go for it, the only way you are gonna get better is with surgery, so it's important you go ahead with it. My defogram is coming up fairly shortly i think, also getting put to sleep and a sigmoidoscopy done while i'm relaxed first to see if that can find it.

Best of luck oceana, keep me updated and i'll do likewise with you.


----------



## DEAD (Dec 19, 2012)

i sent you a PM


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

I'm guessing this guy must have got cured with surgery as he didn't post again. ---- http://www.healthboards.com/boards/bowel-disorders/678112-considering-rectal-intussusception-surgery.html


----------

